# U12 Suspension Upgrades



## tba707 (Jan 14, 2006)

Anybody who knows where i can get suspension upgrades for my 1991 Nissan Stanza/Bluebird Altima? Its got a U12 body style with an upgraded engine. Any help would we appreciated.


----------



## EhBrah (Jun 10, 2008)

I hate to dig up this old thread but I figured it's better than starting a new thread about the same thing so let's try to get this going.

*Springs*
There are springs available from Intrax and from some companies in Australia. Not sure who else makes them.

*Shocks*
I have seen KYB rears for sale here in the U.S. but nothing for the front so far

*Swaybars*
Will update when I find something

I have heard that you can replace/upgrade the fronts by installing the strut from an Altima (1st gen) I read somewhere that it bolts right up to the lower ball joint and installs like the original. This would make sense since the first gen Altima is a reborn Stanza. If you upgrade to Altima struts then you apparently have more options when it comes to shocks and brakes?


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

I spoke with someone from Tein about shocks once. They said they didn't make a specific application but can create something if specs are given. Try e-mailing their tech.


----------

